# Dental costs



## gprit

Seems like my wife will need a tooth out soon.....and will need a dental implant...unfortunately not covered by Mutuelle...

Any experience as to cost for such a treatment??


----------



## Bevdeforges

I believe the dentist has to give you a devis (estimate) for any major treatment like that. Many mutuelles will pay a part of those sorts of things, but you need to submit a request to them to ask how much (if anything) they will pay. You can very often use the reply from the mutuelle to negotiate with the dentist for a lower fee. Or you may find that the mutuelle will pay for a fixed part of the procedure (say, for example, the tooth extraction, but not the implant). 

The dentist should be able to provide a devis in standard format and terms for you to submit to your mutuelle to see how they react.


----------



## gprit

Yes...the mutuelle altready say implas are not covered by CPAM or them...trying to get a guide to expenditure before going to dentist.....!!


----------



## BackinFrance

Prix implant dentaire, Tarifs moyens et Remboursement


Combien coûte un implant dentaire? Le prix d'un implant varie entre 700€ et 1300€ pose comprise. Il faut y ajouter le prix du pilier (entre 100 € et 200 €) ainsi que



www.cocoon.fr





I don't know if I have copied the correct link though. I googled prix d'un implant dentaire France and found a link with a range of prices from 700 € uowzrds based sed on your needs or desired. They can be very expensive. But you definitely need to get advice from your dentist via a consultation and a devis.


----------



## conky2

I was quoted 1800 euros back in 2015 for a front tooth implant. I declined......


----------



## TomMM

gprit said:


> Seems like my wife will need a tooth out soon.....and will need a dental implant...unfortunately not covered by Mutuelle...
> 
> Any experience as to cost for such a treatment??


Would a bridge work?


----------



## gprit

No....bridge not suitable.....I will get an estimate of course....1500-1800 can be managed....thanks for guidance.


----------



## Befuddled

I have lost four bottom teeth over the last few years mostly due to poor dental work. Implants or bridges are beyond my reach so I'm hoping the rest will last. If they don't, I'm expecting to be on soft foods 'till the end.


----------



## Nunthewiser

conky2 said:


> I was quoted 1800 euros back in 2015 for a front tooth implant. I declined......


A good deal cheaper than in the US, but not as cheap as Ukraine (of course, it's really hard to get there now...). My wife has a good dentist in Odesa and was in the middle of getting an implant when...


----------



## bhamham

I'm doing this now. My dentist in Nantes gave me a devis for 2300€ plus I need to get some special 3d scan that's another 125. The tooth has already been pulled. A bridge would be 1900.


----------



## JayBee1

Appointment for this December in Montpellier €1000.00 + crown. Crown covered by my mutuelle.


----------



## ko12

12 months ago, I had a faulty (40 year old) twin crown (2 teeth) replaced by 2 new crowns. Total cost €1060 of which €167.50 was refunded by CPAM & €885 by our Mutuelle (not special cover, just the 'reste à charge zero'). There are limits (according primarily to materials) but ceramic is covered for 'front' teeth (defined, I think, as 'visible'), which was my case. 
So, get a devis from the dentist. There will be a derisory refund from CPAM (see above) & the Mutuelle should cover the rest (assuming it's within the new rules, since Jan 2021; it should have nothing to do with your Mutuelle plan, it's the 'reste à charge zero'). Basically, metal for rear teeth, ceramic for front, but check with your dentist that he quotes appropriately that you have a 'reste à charge zero' which your Mutuelle should have no option but to approve.


----------



## BraveHorse

I'm getting all my dental work done in Podgorica, Montenegro. It's about five times cheaper than in France.
I can also recommend an excellent French speaking dentist in Budapest. It's less than half the price in France.
If you don't have good insurance, you've got to be ready to travel.


----------



## conky2

BraveHorse said:


> I'm getting all my dental work done in Podgorica, Montenegro. It's about five times cheaper than in France.
> I can also recommend an excellent French speaking dentist in Budapest. It's less than half the price in France.
> If you don't have good insurance, you've got to be ready to travel.


Brilliant. The way the implant was described to me, I had to visit the is specialist dentist 3 times. First to drill the whole in your jawbone, a few weeks later to insert the metal fixing or whatever it is, and then finally to screw in the implant . 

So three holidays to Montenegro including flights , hotel, etc. sounds like a bargain Rodders, it'll go down a storm on Peckham High Street.


----------



## Crabtree

Has anyone suggested a Maryland Bridge?








| Maryland resin bonded bridge | dental bridge front teeth | private dentist | Chester, Cheshire — Deva Dental Clinic


Dental bridge design and clinical procedure at Cosmetic Dental practice in Chester. Maryland resin bonded bridges are a minimally invasive option for replacing missing teeth. can be highly effective in replacing missing teeth, restoring aesthetics and result in high levels of patient satisfaction




www.chesterdentist.co.uk


----------



## gprit

Thanks for all comments...it will need to be an implant.....NOT a crown.....and Mutuelle have confirmed there is no payment from CPAM or themselves. Will of course get an estimate (although I don't think our dentist is the greatest....).

I had an implant done 4 years ago in a private hospital in Thailand - cost around £800 all told,,,,three or visits as poster above indicates..... Plans to go back there next summer so maybe my wife will wait until then.....even if cost has gone up a bit.


----------



## calin-m

gprit said:


> Seems like my wife will need a tooth out soon.....and will need a dental implant...unfortunately not covered by Mutuelle...
> Any experience as to cost for such a treatment??


For what is worth: just had a two teeth implant done last month (by doing so the dentist saved a third tooth, as one tooth part of a bridge was "damaged", and the dentist cut the bridge, saved the good tooth, and placed one implant where I had the bad tooth + placed a whole new implant where the original gap under the bridge was). The entire job = $3800. Assurance Maladie covered approx $300, and I got a job for a few months, just to get a mutuelle (mandatory for companies to offer to FTEs, apparently), which (default coverage, no "enhancements") covered another $1500. So - *out of pocket*: two implants and all the work leading to that = *$2000*.
Further breakout of costs, as this was the original Q:

pose implants = $1900
pilier implantaire = $800
couronne implanto-portée x 2 = 550 x 2 = $1100

On alternatives: spoke with a few friends in Hungary and Romania, and for what the risk might have been, if I was in need for some additional intervention, i.e. if the implant process wasn't going as planned (the actual implant took three phases, which would have implied three trips back and forth, already: placement of actual basis, redoing the "screws" going into basis, then actual implants replacing the screws), i.e. even more trips, etc., I considered this alternative not worth any apparent savings.


----------

